
2018 Doomsday Clock Statement: It is 2 minutes to midnight [pdf] - yesenadam
https://thebulletin.org/sites/default/files/2018%20Doomsday%20Clock%20Statement.pdf
======
yesenadam
Page with past statements here:

[https://thebulletin.org/doomsday-clock/past-
statements/](https://thebulletin.org/doomsday-clock/past-statements/)

~~~
yesenadam
What a shame downvotes are anonymous.

